# NAS Western Digital



## Nonath (19 Novembre 2015)

Est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a un tuto ou autres, pour installer Plex sur NAS WD XP2100 ?


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2015)

Moi pas savoir, mais bonjour quand même ! 

Sinon, un peu de lecture... https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200288586-Installation


----------



## Nonath (19 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour Locke, le fichier Plex et un fichier .bin, on l'ouvre comment?


----------



## Nonath (19 Novembre 2015)

Bon enfin de compte c'est très facile, à partir du WDXP2100/application il suffit d'aller chercher le fichier .bin du media serveur de Plex dédié au Western Digital et ça s'installe tout seul.


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2015)

Comme quoi il faut toujours aller sur le site officiel de l'éditeur.


----------



## Nonath (20 Novembre 2015)

Non simplement lire la manuel d'utilisation, en plus très complet (124 pages)


----------

